# Who is Remy A. Presas? - with Chatter



## Guro Harold (Dec 15, 2003)

Please post articles, links, and bios about GM Remy A. Presas in this thread.

The first link is from Tapps:

http://www.wmarnis.com/remy.html

"Who is Remy Presas", by Paul O' Grady, M.S


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2003)

Tribute: Professor Remy Armador Presas 
By Bob Hubbard
From Aug. 2003 MartialTalk Magazine


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2003)

Memories of Remy Presas


----------



## Tapps (Dec 17, 2003)

2 Good ones from the Black Belt archives:


http://www.blackbeltmag.com/archives/halloffame/1994/weapons.html


http://64.224.111.216/archives/halloffame/1982/instructor.gif


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 17, 2003)

In the second link, is Remy hiding is weapon in his right hand along his left leg?

Just curious if I am seeing what I think I am seeing?


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *In the second link, is Remy hiding is weapon in his right hand along his left leg?
> 
> Just curious if I am seeing what I think I am seeing? *



He looks like he's hidding a "corto Baston" :rofl: 

In all seriousness, I can't really tell what he is doing there.

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *In the second link, is Remy hiding is weapon in his right hand along his left leg?
> 
> Just curious if I am seeing what I think I am seeing? *



Rikki,
Shame on you.  I was at that exact demop and hidden from view is another "sparkle sword."

Yours,
Dan "Pure as the driven snow" Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

Major languages spoken by GM Remy A. Presas:

Ilongo, Cebuano, Tagalog, and English!


----------

